# Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich bin einmal mehr über das Verhalten der Angler verwundert! Da kommt der ICES Advice 2019 für die westliche Ostsee raus, die Dorschangler werden benachteiligt und den Heringsanglern droht ein Angelverbot. Doch was kann man dazu in den sozialen Netzwerken, Foren oder auch der Presse entnehmen? Eigentlich gar nichts! Warum ist das so? Haben wir Angler bereits resigniert? Glauben die meisten etwa immer noch "das wird schon nicht so kommen" oder woran liegt das?

Ich bin wirklich entsetzt! Wo ist der Aufschrei der Verbände oder der von einem Verbot der Heringsangelei am meisten betroffenen Städte wie zum Beispiel Kappeln an der Schlei? Stralsund? Lübeck?

Oder hat das auch eine Woche später noch niemand mitbekommen?

  Der ICE Advice für 2019 spricht eine deutliche Sprache, daran gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren! Da steht eine nämlich fette NULL...

Die Null würde übrigens wohl auch noch 2020 gelten.


Ich verstehe das wirklich nicht mehr! #c


----------



## kefal (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Das ist wie mit der DSGVO, der ist auch schon seit 2 Jahren angekündigt gewesen, aber erst jetzt sind alle am kollabieren.
Warte mal bis Frühjahr 2019


----------



## Jan1982 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube das wird erst so richtig aufgenommen, wenn klar ist, dass auch Angler einbezogen werden - und wenn ja- auf welche Weise. 



Ein totales Verbot wäre natürlich echt bitter, eine angemessene zeitliche Beschränkung oder Baglimt (30 Stück oder so) für mich persönlich noch verkraftbar. 



Es schlagen da 2 Herzen in einer Brust, schließlich will man als Angler ja auch weiterhin einen gesunden Heringsbestand sehen.


Problematisch wird es an der Stelle wenn man - wie beim Dorsch geschehen - durch so eine Maßnahme wieder eine fiktive Minderfangmenge der Angler unterstellt und die den Beruffischern auf die Quote draufschlägt.


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Tja das ist wirklich traurig.....den meisten geht es einfach am Arsch vorbei und nachdem man sowieso täglich mit schlechten Nachrichten im Radio bombardiert wird, hat sowieso keiner mehr Lust auf Politik & Co.

 Du hast 2 Große Angelforen in Deutschland....In einem davon ist es eben wichtiger ob die 350€ Shimano Baitcaster nun 5 oder 5,5g wirft....


----------



## scripophix (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Leider wahr, es interessiert keinen. In neun Monaten wird dann kollabiert. 

Sind Angler echt so doof?

Phlegmatisch?

Obrigkeitsgläubig?

Desinteressiert!

Oder was?


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Hallo,


ich denke die meisten unterstützen diese Einschränkungen:

Denn sie wissen und haben es jahrelang eingetrichtet bekommen, dass ihre Verbandvertreter nur das Beste wollen und gerade in solchen Fragen und Entscheidungen im Sinne der Angler perfekt vernetzt sind und hier ihre Kernkompetenz sehen.

Also sagt sich der deutsche Angler - man kann es nicht ändern und es wird wohl das Beste sein.

Jeder Angler bekommt das, was er verdient .... ok hier in S-H seit mit eurem Kieler Sonnengott arg gebeutelt.... man kann aber ja auch vom Boot aus Casting betreiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich denke die meisten unterstützen diese Einschränkungen:



Die Einschränkungen zur Unterstützung der Bestände unterstütze ich auch, solange sie kommerzielle Fischerei und Angler zu gleichen Anteilen betreffen. Und davon sind wir meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Hallo Naturschützer,

deine Meinung wird jeder wohl unterschreiben.

Nur das verkennt leider den konsequenten Angriff der Tierrechtler, der Naturaussperrer und das klägliche Versagen unserer Verbände.

Unsere Gegner haben eine Gesamtansatz - das Angeln gehört abgeschafft. Dafür belegen und benutzen alles möglichen Teilaspekte.

Unsere Verbände und die Angler, sind oft nur teilbetroffen. Was interessiert den Inländer die Ostsee. Was interessiert den Sachsen das Natura2000 Gebiet in NRW. usw,usw,usw.

Daher sind wir leider in diesem Kampf auf verloren Posten und sind Zeuge des Abgesanges der deutschen Angelei. Der Zug ist abgefahren. 

 Schaut zur Ostsee -> erst Dorsch, dann Hering dann wahrscheinlich Lachs .... ganze Küstenabschnitte wegen Naturaussperrung nicht beangelbar. Die Ausdehnung der neuen Instrumente auf die Binnengewässer wurde schon angedacht .....


Und vielleicht ist der DAFV auch gar nicht untätig .... sondern wenn das neue Angeln Casting ist .... warum brauche ich dann Postitionspapiere und eine Strategie für das alte Angeln?


----------



## Bruno 01 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Viele Angler wissen davon nix !
Thomas hat hier immer versucht aktuelle Infos zu verbreiten,doch die Plattform ist in meinen Augen zu klein.Langsam fangen ja auch die Fachzeitschriften an das eine oder andere publik zu machen.
Leider haben wir Angler nicht so eine starke Präsens in den Massenmedien.Aber ich finde so ganz langsam tut sich etwas und ich hoffe es wird nicht zu spät sein.Verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso so viele Angler so wenig Macht haben #c


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Hallo Bruno,




> Verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso so viele Angler so wenig Macht haben


Nicht ?

Wir Angler dürfen zahlen ... dann hört es aber auch schon auf.

Wir deutschen Angler sind top ausgebildet, dürfen aber nur mit rechtswinkeladvaktischen Grundausbildung einen Fisch zurücksetzen. Ausser ein Bewirtschafter legt das für Gewässer noch restriktivere Schonzeiten oder Mindestgrößen fest. Dann zählt C&R oder C&D auf einmal nicht mehr. Sterblichkeitsraten sind unerheblich - die auf der anderen Seite ein richtiges Fass sind. Warum - weil sie den Bewirtschaftern in den Kram passen.

Wir deutschen Angler sind Gäste von Bewirtschafter-Vereinen bei Bewirtschafter-Verbände mit Bewirtschafter-Interessen.

Und diesen wirtschaftlichen Ansatz siehst du sogar jetzt beim Baglimit -> 137 % mehr für die Wirtschaft und der DAFV bleibt beim Baglimit. Wen vertritt der DAFV insgeheim ?

Wir Angler hatten und haben keine Lobby.


----------



## Bruno 01 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Wir Angler hatten und haben keine Lobby.[/QUOTE]


Sag ich doch und verstehe es Nicht
Ich verstehe schon was gerade abgeht und verfolge das auch (Bag-Limit,Fangquoten usw.) (100%Angler-Netzwerk Angeln)
Habe schon vor zig Jahren usere Nachbarländer bewundert,ob es um das Angeln von Kindern geht oder einfach nur dem Umgang mit dem Thema angeln.

Ja,wir waren blind was das Thema Verbände angeht


----------



## Wegberger (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Hallo Bruno,




> Sag ich doch und verstehe es Nicht


Wieso? Stell dir doch mal die Frage, welche die höchste hierachische Instanz in diesem ganzen Gefüge ist, welche rein anglerische Interessen wahr nimmt!?

Die Mitgliederversammlung in den Angelvereinen. 

Da die meisten Vereine Gewässer gepachtet oder eigene haben - ist die Vereinsführung als Bewirtschafter unterwegs und daher schon nicht mehr rein Angler fokussiert. Und die LV haben ihre Dienstleistungen auf Hege und Pflege ja auch sehr gut abgestimmt.

Da die LV aus den Reihen der Angelvereinsfunktionäre gebildet wird - wird dieser Effekt auf die nächsten (LV) Ebene noch verstärkt. Quasi Bewirtschafter unter sich - Angler gerne als Beitragszahler verhaftet.

Und dieses Selbstverständnis zeigte sich doch über Jahre hier in Statements, dass Angler in Verbandsfragen den Mund zu halten haben - weil die Vereine nur Mitglied im Verband sind.

 Aus meiner Sicht ist es daher völlig klar, wieso und weshalb wir Angler keine Lobby haben - die paar kritischen Angler je Verein werden immer gegenüber der stumpfen Masse der uninteressierten Mitglieder + dem Bewirtschafterteil des Vereinsvorstandes verlieren.

 Solange dieses Prinzip nicht aufgebrochen wird - haben wir Angler keine Chance.

   Im Umkehrschluss wird auch klar, warum Bachflohstreicheln eine Trend in der Selbstdarstellung der Verbände ist. Als Bewirtschafterverband habe ich doch kein Interessenkonflikt, das Casting oder den Naturaussperrung zu befürworten. Solange die dummen Angler mir das Geld geben und sie keine Lobby einfordern .... ist es völlig egal.

Und die Argumente sind doch schlüssig für die stumpfe Mehrheit in den Vereinen:
* ihr habt uns gewählt
* wie versuchen unser möglichstest
 * willst du hier noch länger Querulant sein

Nur das die Anglerinteressen zugunsten der Vereinsbewirtschafterinteressen aus dem Focus gelaufen sind ... das sagt keiner deutlich und klar. Wir machen und ihr könnt angeln gehen - zwar mit mehr und mehr Einschränkungen -aber da hatten wir keine Chance.

Gegen diese strukturelle Dilemma sind alle anderen Themen nur Peanuts. Und es gibt keine Hoffnung - wir Angler haben verloren.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*

Wegberger....Danke.

 Und ich frage auch nicht, welchen Musiktitel du gerade hörst


----------



## Grünknochen (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Bruno,
> 
> 
> Wieso? Stell dir doch mal die Frage, welche die höchste hierachische Instanz in diesem ganzen Gefüge ist, welche rein anglerische Interessen wahr nimmt!?
> ...




Aus meiner Sicht ist die Unterscheidung zwischen Bewirtschaftung -gemeint ist wohl Hege, die Aufgabe des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ist - und Angeln - gemeint ist wohl der Angler, der lediglich fischereiberechtigt ist, also mit der Hege nix am Hut hat - komplett neben der Kappe. Davon ab hat ein Verein die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten. Das Instrument hierfür ist die Mitgliederversammlung und in der sitzen Angler und sonst nix. Also so what...

 In Wirklichkeit ist das Problem in der vorhandenen Struktur die fehlende Professionalität. Laienspielschar bis hin zum DAfV. Einfach mal zum Spaß die Anzahl und Qualität der Mitarbeiter beim AV Niedersachsen und DAfV vergleichen. Wenig wunderlich, dass vonseiten der Niedersachsen unglaublich mehr Substanz kommt als (zB) vom bekennend blutleeren Bundesverband, dessen Vorsitzende noch nicht einmal ne Angel in der Hand hatte... Nur am Rande: Beim AV Nds ist man auch auf rechtlicher Ebene (insbes. Natura 2000) höchst engagiert (bis hin zu entsprechenden Klageverfahren bei Schutzgebietsausweisungen). In welchem Verband sonst wird das gemacht? Ich sehe da nur allgemeines Politgelaber und ein ''darauf stolz sein'', an einem Tisch mit anderen Playern zu sitzen zwecks Bestätigung des ''Ich bin ja so wichtig'' Gefühls. Das, was Anglerdemo gemacht hat und macht, war eigentlich Aufgabe des DAfV!


Zum eigentlichen Thema: Nehmen wir mal das: https://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=10&id=
Die Argumentation von Backhaus ist doch komplett am Thema vorbei. Die Küstenfischerei ist doch - wenn überhaupt - deshalb gefährdet, weil der Bestand des Hering im Keller ist! Also kann es doch nur darum gehen, nachzuweisen, dass die wissenschaftliche Einschätzung des ICES insoweit falsch ist! In diesem Kontext möchte ich nur daran erinnern, dass die Überfischung zB der Dorschbestände in den letzten Jahren entgegen dem Rat der Wissenschaftler nur aus Gründen des Geldes der einzige Grund dafür war, dass es zur Zeit so mau aussieht. Wenn man immer noch der Meinung ist, alles wäre super und nur die Öko Ideologen seien es, die die Angelei aushungern wollten, hat man wirklich gar nichts kapiert!


----------



## Bruno 01 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Bruno,
> 
> 
> Wieso? Stell dir doch mal die Frage, welche die höchste hierachische Instanz in diesem ganzen Gefüge ist, welche rein anglerische Interessen wahr nimmt!?
> ...




Na dann besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung !
Wenn es immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen geben wird, und keiner mehr lust zu diesem Hobby hat,dann sterben die Vereine und dann die Verbände.(Keine zahlende Schafe mehr)
Sorry , will das nicht ins lächerliche ziehen,ist alles traurig genug


----------



## Wakkabound (22. Februar 2019)

....und siehe da - es wird Hering gefangen, auf Rügen!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Februar 2019)

Die Mitglieder in den einzelnen LFV sind Angelvereine.
Diese LFV haben die Interessen der Angelvereine in den Bundesländern zu vertreten.
Welches Interesse haben die Angelverein in Bayern, deren LFV an ein Heringsangelverbot in SH, Niedersachsen?
Das ist nicht deren Arbeitsbereich  *hust*. LFV Bayern ist kein Mitglied im DAFV.
Und welches Interesse sollte der DAFV haben den Angelverband Niedersachsen in diese Frage zu unterstützen?  *hust* Niedersachsen ist kein Mitglied im DAFV.  Yeah

Ach ja, der DAFV wird sicherlich einen Leserbrief veröffentlichen.
Ein Angelverbot auf Hering ist aktiver Naturschutz. Uns vertreten Naturschutzverbände! Alles tutti.

Wartet mal ab wenn der harte Brexit kommt.
In britischen Gewässer liegen die grössten Fanggründe von Hering.
Was wenn da die EU- Flotte nicht mehr rein darf? lol

Alles ein wenig mit Ironie lesen.


----------



## rolfmoeller (22. Februar 2019)

Ich werde wohl in meinem Leben keinen einzigen Hering fangen, wenn er nicht in die Elbe nach Hamburg kommt.
Die paar Rollmöpse die ich esse, würden verd........ teuer (SH-Abgabe).


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2019)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl in meinem Leben keinen einzigen Hering fangen, wenn er nicht in die Elbe nach Hamburg kommt.
> Die paar Rollmöpse die ich esse, würden verd........ teuer (SH-Abgabe).


Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein ABBA Herings angeln machen.


----------



## rolfmoeller (22. Februar 2019)

Bei 0 Hering und 0 Butt macht das keinen Spass.
Aber wir könnten ja ein Hering 58 Fangspiel machen.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2019)

Ja ich spiel auch mit.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2019)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Bei 0 Hering und 0 Butt macht das keinen Spass.
> Aber wir könnten ja ein Hering 58 Fangspiel machen.


Dafür war das Essen und Trinken gut. Schicht fleisch von Nobbi entschädigt doch für alles.


----------



## thanatos (22. Februar 2019)

Bruno 01 schrieb:


> *AW: Heringsangeln 2019 auf Null und keinen interessiert es?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider ist es so- die Masse wählt und dann können die gewählten tun und lassen was sie wollen -und die Masse meckert
aber keiner sagt jetzt reicht ´s . Im Gegenteil zur nächsten Wahl wählen sie die gleichen Pfeifen wieder .
Hab es mir schon lange abgewöhnt mich über so was aufzuregen bringt eh nix .
mache eben mein Ding - es lebe der tote Köderfisch und damit Petri Heil .


----------



## wurmwerfer (22. Februar 2019)

Lobby hat man nicht, die macht man.
Dazu braucht man in Berlin Lobbyisten, die kosten Geld. Noch mehr wenn sie wirklich durchdringen sollen. 
Wenig führt hier zu gar nix. Viel hilft dagegen viel.
Lobbyismus in Berlin ist eine legitime Form der indirekten Demokratie. 
Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen wenn man Erfolg hat, außer man hat ihn nicht.
Hat der DAFV die richtigen Leute um durchzudringen? 
Nimmt er sich der richtigen Themen an, wissen sie Bescheid?  
Und wenn, tritt jemand vom Board den Referenten auf die Füße?

Ja man kann meckern, aber erst nachdem man das Seinige getan hat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin, 

heißt das denn wir dürfen in diesem Jahr keine Heringe fangen? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## wurmwerfer (22. Februar 2019)

Wenn man seine Interessen nicht anmeldet, und sich keiner rührt hat die Politik keinen Anlass einen Kompromiss auszuhandeln.
Dazu muss man höhr- und sichtbar sei, wie auch immer

Und nun werde ich mal konstruktiv!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Februar 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> heißt das denn wir dürfen in diesem Jahr keine Heringe fangen?
> 
> Gruß Jan


Ne,noch dürfen wir.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2019)

wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Hat der DAFV die richtigen Leute um durchzudringen?
> Nimmt er sich der richtigen Themen an, wissen sie Bescheid?


----------



## wurmwerfer (22. Februar 2019)

OK, nun wissen Sie Bescheid...
Fragen 1 und 3 sind noch offen, wer machts?

Die waren vor kurzen bei der EU-Kommission, so schlecht können die refs nicht sein, aber es heißt am Ball bleiben,

mit Frage 3 meine ich alle! Auf die Füße treten!

Es ist doch ganz einfach, beim DAFV auf das Kontakt formular gehen:
https://www.dafv.de/kontakt.html

Unter Nachricht die Message mitgeben:
Wir haben ein Problem https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...null-und-keinen-interessiert-es.339448/page-2

im Betreff:
Heringsangel ist tot

oder ähnliches angeben

ich wette dass nach der 100ten mail mächtig Bewegung in die Bude kommt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Februar 2019)

Schlaf dich erst mal aus, du wirkst etwas überspannt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab wenn der harte Brexit kommt.
> In britischen Gewässer liegen die grössten Fanggründe von Hering.
> Was wenn da die EU- Flotte nicht mehr rein darf? lol



Nicht nur beim harten Brexit. Die Briten fangen 1/5 der Heringe selbst, den Rest andere Staaten (u.a. Deutschland). Soll das in Zukunft so bleiben, wollen die Briten einen großen Kuchen von "Fisch mit weißem Fleisch" abhaben, zum Beispiel Dorsch. Intzeressant ist hierbei, dass die Briten 87% Ihrer Fische/ Fischprodukte innerhalb der EU exportieren. 

Übrigens sieht es beim Hering wohl echt nicht so gut aus. Die Wissenschaft erzählt ja seit 2 Jahren davon, dass der Klimawandel Schuld sei und der Hering dadurch früher laicht, sich der Laich aber nicht entwickeln kann. Jetzt haben wir einen Frühstart in das Frühjahr und die Angler ziehen los und fangen Hering, teilweise ja abgelaicht. Ist das ein Beleg, dass die Wissenschaft recht hat? Oder sind die Heringe immer so früh unterwegs und uns Anglern war es nur zu früh/ kalt? Mitte Februar habe ich zuvor noch keine (abgelaichten) Heringe gefangen. Auch wenn die Bestände aktuell noch im grünen BEreich erscheinen, so muss man sich fragen, wie sich das mittelfristig entwickelt, wenn sich durch den Klimawandel der Laich nicht entwickeln kann.

Ich gehe einmal im Jahr auf Hering los, fange mir ein paar Stück und dann reicht es auch. Ist in der Regel kurzweilig und ein paar gebraten sind lecker.


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2019)

lg


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Februar 2019)

S.H halt.
Einst fuhr Ich dort oft zum Angeln hin,dann sperrten sie meine Angelstellen, führten für mich Gebühren beim Fischereischein ein und das bei einbrechenden Fischbeständen und Fangbegrenzungen zum Wohle der Fischerei und des Kormorans.
Dann dieses ganze Getue um die Prüfung und den Fischereischein, bei gleichzeitigem Angebot es für Urlauber gegen Geld doch nicht so ernst zu nehmen.
Was soll ich da, S.H will mich nicht und ich will nicht mehr nach S.H.
Und bitte, ersparrt mit Politiker und Angelfunktionäre aus diesem Musterländle auf Bundesebene.


----------



## Wollebre (24. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da, S.H will mich nicht und ich will nicht mehr nach S.H.
> Und bitte, ersparrt mit Politiker und Angelfunktionäre aus diesem Musterländle auf Bundesebene



Vor 54 Jahre war ich erstmals zum Angeln in S-H und viele Jahrzehnte sind gefolgt. Aber was seit ein paar Jahre abgeht habe ich den Schlußstrich gezogen. Habe das Angeln in D eingestellt. Setze mich in HAM in den Flieger und düse dorthin wo man gern gesehen ist. Und da gibt es viele schöne Länder. Auch gehts mir dann nicht mur ums Angeln, sondern auch um Völkerverständigung.
Unser Angelverein hat sich aufgelöst weil die Leute keinen Bock mehr hatten zur Ostsee zu fahren und bin danach auch in keinen neuen Verein eingetreten. Die in Frage kommen könnten finanzieren unsere höchsten "Interessenvertreter", den heißgeliebten DAFV, und kommen daher nicht in Frage.

Anglerdemo/Fisherbandit wünsche ich viel Glück das die Aktivitäten (irgendwann) greifen. Nur möchte ich im zarten Alter von 72 Jahre nicht darauf warten.... time is running....
Denke das ich für mich die bestmögliche Lösung gefunden habe, und brauche mich über fragwürdige politische Entscheidungen nicht länger aufregen.


----------



## phirania (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Kalle,das Video geht nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Geht doch Kalle.


----------



## tibulski (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

natürlich interessiert uns was in den ICES advices steht. Das die die Fanquotenempfehlung für Hering 0 lautet ist eine Sache und halt der Entwicklung der Heringsbestände geschuldet. Das sind relativ klare Vorgaben. Die Empfehlungen werden aber am Ende nur selten 1:1 umgesetzt.

Letzendlich wurde die Quote für die Berufsfischer ja "nur" um 48% gesenkt (also auf knapp 5000t) mit der Folge, dass die Berufsfischer für den Hering aus der westlichen Ostsee das MSC Siegl verloren haben und damit die Fische im Grund nicht mehr verkäuflich sind. In der Fabrik in Mukran werden schon heute die meisten Heringe aus der Nordsee angeliefert.

Bisher sind uns keine Forderungen bekannt, auch das Angeln auf Heringe in der westlichen Ostsee zu verbieten, weder von der Wissenschaft noch von der Politik. Man kann das natürlich nie ausschliessen, aber wir beobachten das sehr genau. Angler fangen geschätzte 1500t bei einem geschätzten Bestand von 97.000t (SSB), also gerade mal 1,6%. Dazu ist der Rückgang der Heringsbestände nicht der Fischerei zuzuschreiben, sondern dem fehlenden Nachwuchs (Recruitment). Das war beim Dorsch, als die Angler reglementiert wurden ganz anders. Das kaum junge Heringe nachkommen, wird den veränderten Temperatur und Lichtverhältnissen im Frühjar zugeschrieben. Kurz gesagt finden die Larven keine Nahrung.

Dieses Jahr wird es wohl noch nicht besser aussehen, da im Herbst bei den Sonarmonitoring in der Ostsee die Wissenschaftler kaum junge Heringe ausgemacht haben. Bleibt zu hoffen, das die Larven dieses Frühjahr bessere Bedingungen vorfinden und im Herbst dann auch wieder das recruitment anspringt.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2019)

Olaf, wenn die Heringe jetzt bereits in den Sund ziehen um zu laichen, dürfte die Nahrung für den Nachwuchs noch schlechter aussehen, als im letzten Jahr. Hoffen wir das Beste. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommen wir morgen mal los.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Bisher sind uns keine Forderungen bekannt, auch das Angeln auf Heringe in der westlichen Ostsee zu verbieten, weder von der Wissenschaft noch von der Politik. Man kann das natürlich nie ausschliessen, aber wir beobachten das sehr genau.



Euch ist schon klar, dass IHR diejenigen seid, die das fordern? Zitat von Eurer Homepage "Weiterhin kritisierte Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass die EU-Kommission die Freizeitfischerei durch die verstärkte Einbindung in die gemeinsame Fischereipolitik (GFP) reguliere, sie aber bei ihren Entscheidungen *nicht gleichberechtigt mit der Berufsfischerei behandele.*"  oder "*Die Einbeziehung der Angelfischerei in die GFP* wäre für die Menschen, die Wirtschaft und die Fischbestände von Vorteil und würde einen positiven Beitrag zur nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung und Nutzung von Natur und Arten leisten. Bisher ist die Angelfischerei nicht Teil der GFP, aber mit dem Baglimit für den Wolfsbarsch im Atlantik und für den Westdorsch in der Ostsee mit Reglementierungen doch betroffen. *Es gilt eine faire Interessenvertretung dieses Teils der Fischerei abzusichern.*"

Die Einbeziehung der Angler in die CFP wird sicherlich nicht als Cherrypicking für uns enden, sondern wir werden ähnlich wie bei der Quotenverteilung beim Dorsch die Arschkarte haben. Eine Gleichberechtigung zur Fischerei gilt nicht nur bei einer Quotenerhöhung, sondern auch bei einer Reduzierung. Habt Ihr Euch da schon einmal ernsthaft Gedanken gemacht, welche Folgen Eure (sorry!) schwachsinnige Forderung für die verbliebenen Betriebe im Angeltourismus haben kann? Wir haben wiederholt vor dieser Harakiriforderung gewarnt und Ihr ignoriert es und handelt gegen die Interessen der Meeresangler. Wie lange wollt Ihr diesen Weg eigentlich noch gehen? Bis der letzte Angelkutter abgewarckt wurde? Ihr ward diejenigen, die nach einem Kaffeekränchen mit einem Staatssekretär im BMEL geschrieben habr, dass das Anlandegebot für Angler nicht gilt, schreibt aber ein paar Wochen später, dass eine neue Regelung beschlossen wurde, die uns Angler vom Anlandegebot ausnimmt (die übrigens zu dem Zeitpunkt lediglich ein Entwurf war!). Was haltet Ihr davon Euch aus dem Bereich "Meeresangeln" zurückzuziehen und Euch um die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und den Kormoran zu kümmern? Ich denke für uns Meeresangler wäre das eine gute Lösung...

Die nächste Walze rollt auf uns Meeresangler mit einer so hohen Geschwindigkeit zu, dass ein erfolgreiches Ausweichen kaum noch möglich ist und Du schreibst hier mal vom Hering und "ich nix wissen von Angelverboten"...


----------

